# help identify pipe



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Came across quest type pipe in a15 year old house. it is grey set up like a manifold system with no manifold just tee's. here's the problem only one builder has used this in the area and supply houses don't have any fittings for repair. Only thing that will work is a 1/2 compressing fitting with the brass Ferrel. ( customer is taking the risk for the weekend so we can do a repipe) any body have some experenance with this pipe. thanks steve


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's Polybutylene and I wouldn't use the brass ferrule.

Pex/Polybutylene transition fittings is the way to go...










If you don't have them available I'd use one of these...










I've also used sharkbites under a tin house on wheels but I'd hesitate to use them inside a house as they are not rated for Polybutylene.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Listen to redwood:yes:


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I would love to use the first adapter you show in the picture but the size is the problem. doesn't match up to 1/2" pex or quest. the only thing that fits is the compressing fitting for the 1/2 tubing. I totaly agree with the brass ferrel, its that or they move into a hotel for a couple of days, there choice. so what size is it? not 3/8 either.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The OD does match but the ID doesn't.
Poly B is CTS (copper tube size) while while PEX is SDR-9 (standard dimension ratio)

That is why you will note one side of the fitting is larger dia.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

so are you saying the old grey quest is a different size then the poly B because I have fittings like your showing and we call it old1/2 quest to new 1/2 pex if you agree the I need to order 1/2 pex to 1/2 poly B fitting? thanks for all your help redwood.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How does the OD compare?:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If it's 5/8" OD(1/2" id) the use the fitting redwood showed you.

If it's 1/2"OD(3/8 id) which is common on manabloc systems then use THIS FITTING


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

"Old gray Qest" is polybutylene. They also made it in black for trailer houses. 

The only thing wrong with the first coupling picture is that one of the rings should be bare copper. Because of the difference in the amount the ring compresses, there are two different thicknesses of rings. Qest makes the PB-PEX adapters and their kits have both rings. 










Since the PB has a thinner wall thickness, the end of the coupling is slightly larger and has more barbs.


----------

